# Shower Tray Mats?



## 99431 (May 27, 2006)

Can anyone tell me wher I can get a mat suitable for putting in my shower tray? The sort of thing I've seen is a sort of rubber/plastic grid, about 5mm thick, but I can't find a supplier.

TIA


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I know the sort of thing. Try a caravan accessory shop. I notice you can buy it off the roll in a number of patterns and colours. It used to be very expensive stuff but recently I've noticed that it has come down in price dramatically - almost cheap enough now to buy as awning matting.

I think most of the big online accessory shops would have it -Towsure, Go Outdoors etc but for the size you want the postage would probably be more than the mat.

G


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Jon.
Lidl and Aldi had some about 3 weeks ago, there was oval ones and foot and fish shaped ones and they did not cost that much.


Roy.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

'Poundshop' have non slip on a roll - perfect for the shower area ! and a the price [£1] enough to line the insides of all the cupboards too !


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shower mat*

Hi

I found the shower mats whilst looking for something else!

Here you go..

http://www.caraleisuredirect.co.uk/search.php

I have just spent my hard earned overtime on a few extras!

Rapide561


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Russ
link brought up:


Your Search Produced 0 results 

Please search again.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Zero results for me too - it must have lost the search argument.

Put shower into the search for an item box and click on the tick.

Graham


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

You need to enter the word 'mat' into the search box at the top of the screen. That'll find it.

Very useful site, thanks Rapide


----------

